# SW Acrolon 100



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Have any members used this product?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Have any members used this product?


Follow up:

SW two component Acrolon 100 has proven to be a true high gloss water base urethane, that levels really nice and dries hard. The odor may concern some if this product is used indoors in a residential setting, but isn't nearly as lingering as most alkyds or solvent borne urethanes. It is susceptible to runs without adequate air flow to control the humidity in small spaces, like cabinets or lockers. 

I applied this product with an air supplied C.A.T. HVLP gun, supported by a two gallon pressure pot container, with a 15% water reduction. All in all, I think this product has the potential for future projects.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

What was the substrate? How did the short pot affect the job? 
It looks like a wicked tough coating. Specced for off shore platforms, it must be. 
Being WB is nice. No strong solvents.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

joshmays1976 said:


> What was the substrate? How did the short pot affect the job?
> It looks like a wicked tough coating. Specced for off shore platforms, it must be.
> Being WB is nice. No strong solvents.


The substrate [mild steel with a twenty year old coating of a solvent borne product] was in an interior setting. Steel temps averaged around 65 F degrees, I'd guess. The approximate 2.5 hr @ 77F pot life was not an issue given the 1.5 hour spray time I allowed myself.

*Prep Notes:*

-The surface was hand cleaned with no rinse TSP concentrate 
-TSP was followed by a denatured alcohol wipe around potentially problem areas only
-Hand sanded surface with 220 grit sand paper[did not sand inside of cabinets]
-Masked, tack clothed, and final wipe with non hydrocarbon solvent wipes

*Equipment Notes:*

-Air supply to gun at approximately. 80 psi with unrestricted CFM from plant air.[The CAT has a built in "cheater valve" at the gun handle, allowing precise air control
-Pressure pot may have been around 20-30 psi. [I couldn't see through the painted regulator gauge, so I had to rely on pot pressure by determining nozzle fluid stream drop at three inches]
-Kept fan narrow, maybe 3 inches, in order to keep the air low.

*PPE:*

-Full face 7500 series 3M respirator, with APR [air purifying combination] cartridges
-Disposable lens covers
-Breathable Tyvek with hood [no booties, so now my new boots have over spray on them] 
-Neoprene gloves
-spray sock
-Sony Walk Man, with ear buds.

*Observations:*
-As noted earlier, moderate air movement is key to allowing material to set
-Used Festool R90 triangle set up to remove runs from previous days spraying. Was able to sand out runs just after sixteen hours of application
-Did not prime over bare steel exposed from Festool sanding. Rust blooms may have occurred in a few of those areas. I will report later.
-Acrolon 100 requires a primer over bare steel. This is not a DTM if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

*Home Work*

Hi John, did my home work and will not carpet bomb you with too many questions about this product.

1. Stripe coat, no or a modified with the round fan
2. No Spread rate on pdf only WFT and DFT
3. I suppose you went 4 wet 8 would have been too heavy for repaint
4. No Sweat time, how did it blend
5. Kit 4:1 with 15% reduction of water was perfect for 2gallon pot, any
change in viscosity from beginning to end
6. Spot prime, of the 1's recommended which would you have used

7. If you were to guess what do you think your spread rate was consider
ing HVLP you should be close with a number

As always John your breaking ground on new product. BTW, I'm Interested
Bro, Rob:yes:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

robladd said:


> Hi John, did my home work and will not carpet bomb you with too many questions about this product.
> 
> *Questions:*
> 1. Stripe coat, no or a modified with the round fan
> ...


Hi Rob, and thanks for your interest!

*Preface:* 

-This project was intended for basic aesthetic purposes only, or simply cleanup, but also had to produce a durable gloss finish on roughly 950 sf of surface area. There wasn't any specific needs other then minimal prep and one coat of finish. It would be determined later, after the results of this phase, if further preparation would be needed, i.e., primer, or additional finish coat. 

*Answers:*

1. No stripe coat. Sprayed interior of steel cabinet, doors, shelves and storage space on day one, and the exterior on day two with all the doors closed.

2. 190-390 sf per gallon, with the variation of water reduction. 

3. I would have to guess I was at the 5-7 mil WFT given the water reduction, but I couldn't give you an accurate measurement without using a WFT gauge.

4. It mixed very well with a drill at low speed

5. I didn't notice any change in viscosity within a three hour period

6. On day two, I was prepared to just spray BIN on the bare areas I created with the Festool while sanding out several runs, but thought it would be a good opportunity to see if rust would bloom without the primer. I may look into the procryl universal primer, or the Zinc clad V1 WB primer

7. Man, I would have to guess near the higher spread rate of 300+/sf?

*Conclusion:*

I will have the opportunity to use this product [Acrolon 100 WB urethane] in the near future, and I'll be able to provide more accurate measurements as far as before and after magnetic mil testing, WFT testing, and before and after material quantities. Meanwhile, the logistics of protecting surrounding areas and creating an environment conducive to the application, setting, and curing of this product, has consumed a lot of energy.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Great!. After reading the MSDS, I come to find out that the Acrolon 100 Part B hardener contains Hexamethylene diisocyante polymer, a chemical compound found in polyurethanes that can cause asthma and chemical sensitivity. Now I have to consider an air supplied respirator if I want to continue using this product. Can't we just do away with polyisocyanates?

The PPG PSX Polysiloxane is looking like a better alternative given its iso free ingredients, but I better read the MSDS first.


----------

